# Fantastic Horse Show Yesterday!!



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

So yesterday was the third show of a four show buckle series for my region. Dartanion & I did really well I was very proud of him! There was a $45.00 all day fee so I just entered a bunch of classes mainly for fun and to abuse the fee LOL. I will post pictures as soon as the guy posts them online but for now here are the results of how we did:

Halter Geldings 6&Up 2nd O/F 4
Halter Color 2nd O/F 6
Halter Open 3rd O/F 6
Showmanship 18&Over 3rd out of 6 
Showmanship Open 2nd out of 6
English Pleasure 18&Up w/t 3rd out of 6
English Pleasure Open 3rd out of 5
English EQ Open w/t 1st out of 5
English EQ 18&Up 1st out of 5
English EQ Open 1st out of 6
Hunter Hack 1st out of 2 
Hunters 2' 1st out of 3
Hunters 2'3" 1st out of 3 
(However those jumps were more like 2'6" because a lot of the horses were refusing the jumps but since I school 2'6" and 3' at home D didn't have much of a problem. Hopfully I can get a good pic to show everyone.)

How my Niece Did:
English pleasure w/t 13&Under 3rd out of 4
English EQ W/T 13&Under 2nd out of 4 (youngest girl in the class at 9yrs old hahaha go Bailie!)

Just wanted to share the fun day!  I hope everyone else is having a safe and fun showseason!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*Picture of Bailie in her EQ class*


9yr old Bailie in her 13&under EQ class.


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow- great job- you and your niece!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

anrz said:


> Wow- great job- you and your niece!


Thank you, We have to get my niece to relax at shows though because at home D goes along for her like a perfect little breed show horse LOL. Then at shows he hollows out (which he use to do with me when I did 14-17) so I am thinking we need to get her to warm up a little longer so she can really relax.


----------

